# Official Pokemon Battle Discussion Thread



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

This is a discussion thread for the . Post all discussion relevant to _Battling Thread_ battles and/or general Pokemon battling discussion and advice here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)

Well this thread is deader than bug catcher's metapod.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2013)

I expect activity to go up when the game comes out.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 20, 2013)

So which MegaPokemon do you think will end up being banned guys?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 20, 2013)

Mega Blaziken--for the same reasons normal Blaziken was banned, really. Ironically, normal Blaziken @ Life Orb has comparable power, so it actually comes down to "do you want moar speed?!?!" However, with infinite sun no longer boosting its Flare Blitz, it may be present in OU for a fashion.

Mega Gengar--Shadow Tag is real. On something this fast and strong, Shadow Tag spells death unless you have godly prediction. I think it'll start off OU and then be kicked off to Uber.

Mega Lucario is the closest to the former two in terms of Uber prospects, but it can be handled pretty easily, and is checked pretty hard (if it doesn't have SD) by Aegislash and a few other things.
----------
Might as well repost this here:

*Defog Buff* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It now removes entry hazards from both sides of the field. Can be taunted; but not blocked by Ghosts (durr). *Also removes* Dual screens and lowers evasiveness.




Useful defog is now oh so useful.


----------

